
Suffragetto: An early 1900s board game between suffragettes and police - smacktoward
http://romchip.org/index.php/romchip-journal/article/view/46
======
mulmen
Neat! I like the story but now I want to make a board and actually play.

~~~
asark
Board Game Geek has the rules, and some good pictures of the initial board
set-up. Looks like you could build a board out of grid paper in a matter of
minutes, and scrounge some usable pieces from other games or from stuff around
the house.

[https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/127685/suffragetto/image...](https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/127685/suffragetto/images)

~~~
C1sc0cat
You can get board game components(meeples etc) on amazon for those that are
into developing your own games.

A few years ago at Games Expo (uk) I remember playing an alpha version of a
game in development - it was inspired by the Building of Milton Keynes as I
recall.

